# Florida:  Best TS between Orlando and Miami



## mdurette (Mar 30, 2015)

We will be heading to Florida shortly.   When we stay in Orlando area I always keep an eye out for something better than our original exchange and sometimes I get some great retrades.

But, this time to Florida, we don't want to be in Orlando.

Our plans:
Fly into MCO (Orlando)
Friday to Wednesday at DVC Vero Beach 
Drive to Miami for cruise on Wednesday
Come home on Sunday via (FLL) Fort Lauderdale.

Yes, I know DVC Vero is a great trade and I am super happy with it.   But, I will still keep looking (the TS addict in me).   

The Fri - Wed portion will be considered a resort vacation.  There is no need for local activities.    But, since we have a 9YO with us the resort must offer enough to keep us from not getting bored.    It would also have to fit into our flight locations and should be centrally located between Orlando and Miami.

What would you consider a better trade???   Can be either II or RCI


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2015)

mdurette said:


> We will be heading to Florida shortly.   When we stay in Orlando area I always keep an eye out for something better than our original exchange and sometimes I get some great retrades.
> 
> But, this time to Florida, we don't want to be in Orlando.
> 
> ...



Orlando to Miami is 331 km or 205 miles. I would look at the West Palm Beach area as one possible location.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 30, 2015)

I would keep the DVC Vero with a 9 year old.
They have a nice kids program which you probably won't find any better at some of the other timeshares further south.  
The pool is great for kids and there is a character breakfast on Saturday morning and it's pretty reasonably priced compared to Orlando.
It is about a 3 hour drive from Miami though. 

If you wanted to be closer to the FLL airport then I'd probably recommend Wyndham's Royal Vista in Pompano beach which has a nice resort vibe and a great beach.  Lots of kids there but am not sure about any kids programs.  
Pompano beach is the next town up from Fort Lauderdale so it's closer to Miami.

On Singer Island the Marriott Oceana Palms is nice but it's more adult centric IMO although there were lots of kids there when I visited during the summer.
That's about 1.5 hours from Miami.


----------



## bethy (Apr 2, 2015)

We are doing almost the exact same itinerary but with a few days at WDW at the beginning before we head to the beach.  We are DVC members and considered the Vero Beach area (including the DVC resort there).  BUT we are going in October and wanted warmer water for swimming and wanted to be closer to the Port on embarkation day.  So we are booked for Singer Island, but at Marriotts Ocean pointe.  

The only TS we would consider retrading for would be Marriotts Crystal Shores and maybe Eagles Nest on Marco Island.  And maybe a couple on Sanibel/Captiva.  I really want to see the Gulf Coast.  But my husband really likes newer TS's with the newer amenities etc and the Gulf Coast TS's tend to be older.


----------



## bpellis (Apr 3, 2015)

We did basically did the same thing back in October. We stayed at Wyndham's Royal Vista (I saw another member recommend that). I wasn't overly impressed with the resort, but it wasn't too far from the Port of Miami, so we could take our time getting out of there on departure day. We were also able to see some of the cruise ships out on the horizon (ours in particular, the Disney Wonder), as it sailed down from Port Canaveral to Miami that morning, which was exciting for our daughter.

I know Wyndham has a few other resorts in that same area as well.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 6, 2015)

I recommend Marriott's Oceana Palms on Singer Island in the West Palm Beach area if you want a high-end quality 2BR unit with an outstanding balcony.  All units are on high floors (there are several above ground floors of parking which take up the first several floors) and have great water views.


----------

